# [Solved] Cookies rejected



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

What am I over looking. On Yahoo when I log in and put a tick in the box to save the password I get the message cookies rejected on this computer.

I can log in as long as I don't try to save the password.

I checked and rechecked the security setting and the all cookies are enabled but I keep getting this message, what am I over looking.

Merry Christmas to all,


----------



## deanas (Dec 20, 2001)

I don't use cookies for auto start myself
but could this be your antivirus setting
or do you have one of those cookie
programs loaded?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

No not the antivirus program and don't use any cookie programs. It is the standard IE 5.5.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rick
Merry Christmas to you and your Family.
Here is an article that addresses your problem.
Click here for Article
Let me know if it works so I can bookmark it.
Dave


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

davey,

Don't bother to bookmark it, it didn't work. Thanks for the try though.


----------



## deanas (Dec 20, 2001)

Here is a link to yahoo's cookies info:
http://privacy.yahoo.com/privacy/us/cookies/details.html
Have you tried deleting all the cookies in:
C:\windows\cookies folder and then try to
log on?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes I have, I have deleted the cookie folder as davey suggested and deleted all cookies and still the same. I have 2 machines and the cookies work on the other machine so it has to be something on this machine I am over looking. 

Must be a setting somewhere that I see and it is not registering right and I have it set wrong. Just can't figure out which one it is.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rick
There is cookie files and url files and dat files all over the place
in the system. I did not believe it until I ran a program Kento found called spider. Have you ever tried it? If not give it a try
and see if it is in one of those remote areas.
I use it all the time now when I clean house.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55214&highlight=spider
Keep us posted.
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look at the date on your machine. Sometimes the year is set incorrrectly. Cookies will not be accepted if the date is set too far in the future.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Davey,

I have spider and ran it, deleted all cookies, history and everything else it searched for and still no difference.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rick
You have a good one going here. Have tried an IE repair by chance?
Dave


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes tried detect and repair and also something else I took notice of. On a site if I put a tic in a box it just acts like I didn't put the tic in the box. 

I filed out a reg. form for Norton and said no emails, well got an email right away and have been getting them. Doing this on other sites as well.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you checked your system date yet?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

And I assume you've examined this MS article?

Error Message: Not Accepting Cookies


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I checked the date and I am off by a year or more. Problem is I don't have anywhere to change the year on the time/date clock.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes checked it. Not all sites are having this problem. I can log into this one and not have to relog in.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Right click on the clok in Systray and choose ADJUST DATE TIME
A page will pop up. Use the drop down menu to change the year.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Mosaic1

I did that and I must have looked at it a hundred times and couldn't find the year on it. The date and the year were the same and I thought the date at the top was the date like Dec. 24 and never thought that it was suppose to be at the top listed as Dec. 01 and the day was chosen below. Took a while and then my brain started working again.

That solved the problem. Thanks a lot people and all of you have a Merry Christmas and I want you to know you just made mine.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Mosaic
Good catch!
Wanna go fishing sometime? I need someone to show how to catch the big ones first cast!
Merry Christmas everyone!
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

rkselby98,
Glad it worked. Have a Merry Christmas! 


davey7549,
LOL I just have a good memory. Saw it before. I wish I could say I was brilliant. But no. Fishing? Sure. If you clean them.

Merry Christmas. Time to bake cookies now. No pun intended. 



Katie


----------

